# First Oil Change...65 GTO (389)



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

You'll probably see many more such posts from me. As a GTO newbie, I'm learning! You help is greatly appreciated 

So I've had my 65 GTO for just a few days and I'd like to start off fresh with new oil and a new filter as I'm not really sure how old the current oil is.

From what I've gathered here in the forums, my plan is to replace the current oil & filter with 6 qts 10w30 and a Delco filter. I've also read some post about adding a bottle of ZDDP additive.

Am I on track regarding capacity, oil type and the ZDDP? Any recommendations regarding brands?

Thanks!


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

follow up question...how often do you typically change the oil? Manual says 2 months, but given it's not a daily driver, seems like 6mo/3k mi might be more reasonable.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Use to be like 1 year or 5000 to 7500 miles. Now they want you to change oil every 3000 miles. I guess we are going backwards in technology or some ones Camel died.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

last I checked, AC Delco discontinued the standard Pontiac V8 oil filter.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Walt

I use 6 quarts of Valvoline VR-1 racing oil which has Zinc in it already. For a filter I use K&N HP2003. All available at NAPA.

Rick


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I usually change the oil & filter at the start of every season. I never played any attention to whether or not the oil has zinc in it and I don't use ZDDP. I am not saying ZDDP is bad, I just don't think you need to worry about it since it is not a daily driver. I put about 3k a year on all three of my cars and no motor problems. If you are planning on keeping your car for the next 20 years and never want to have to do a engine rebuild, then zinc added oil or ZDDP maybe a good option.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi all, I don't mean to hijack this thread but I too will have this same question. I was planning on adding some Mobil 1 Synthetic, but after reading the responses maybe these old motors need something different? 
Thanks


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback...explains why I couldn't find an AC Delco filter anywhere. I decided to order the ZDD Plus...I figure it can't hurt and it's not expensive.

Batman...I've read mixed opinions on going with a synthetic, but my general impression is that conventional oils work just fine. Perhaps someone else might have more details on synthetic vs conventional.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Koppster said:


> Walt
> 
> I use 6 quarts of Valvoline VR-1 racing oil which has Zinc in it already. For a filter I use K&N HP2003. All available at NAPA.
> 
> Rick


I use the same oil, but use a NAPA Gold line filter.
I change my oil and filter twice a year whether it needs it or not.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Walt, you are on the right track. 10/30 with ZDDP added, or an oil that has it. I used to run 20/50, but haven't for years as it's thicker than I need. The "factory fill" is 10/30. I've driven both of mine for nearly 30 years without oil issues. Wix makes an excellent filter. I change my oil about every 3k miles, and pay no attention to the date. About once every year or 18 months. No worries. enjoy your '65...it's a great year to have!!!


----------



## waltcoleman (Jun 21, 2011)

Cool, thanks everyone  Sounds pretty straightforward. Now on to getting the radio to work...


----------

